# Grooming Prices



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm looking into finding a groomer for Millie. She needs a sanitary trim and her paws trimmed. I have no idea what it normally costs for a groomer. I want to find a privately owned place because the stories I've heard from petsmart scare me. Any advice on what to look for in a good groomer would be much appreciated. I want to make sure her first experience is a good one.
Thanks Everyone!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I think price depends a lot upon where you live. I live in Northern Virginia (DC 'burbs) and my groomer (top rated in the area) charges $60 for face, feet, sanitary (includes bath and nails). They charge $75 for a full groom (includes scissoring). Those are the prices for small dogs. I don't know their prices for larger dogs, if that's important to you.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm in the Philly burbs and pay between $60-$65 for a full groom. I keep threatening that I'm going to do my own now that I have two but keep coming up with excuses. Maybe my first bill for two will sway me.


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm in Seattle and pay $40 for a bath/brush including nails, paw pads, teeth brushed, sanitary, and face trim if desired.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone! So prices do vary quite a bit. I guess I'll have to visit a few places and see their set up and stuff. I'm to scared to groom on my own. I thought I would at least trim her nails but they are black. Now I'm not sure about doing that either.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I live in VA on the Peninsula. Canela is 1yr 8 mo and she's only been to the groom twice as puppy. Price was about 35-40 for bath, sant-trim, paw-trim and nails. That got too pricey for me. I decided to do it myself, I might take Vino one time but I doubt it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I live in the Metrowest area of MA, and I pay $50 (plus tip) for bath, blow-dry/brush-out, sanitary , feet and nails. 

More important than price, at least for me, is that i will NEVER leave Kodi at a groomer's. I insist on staying with him for 3 reasons. First, I don't ever want to take a chance on a groomer cutting his coat. (not that his current groomer would, but you never know with a new person!) Second, I don't want it to be any more stressful for him than it has to be,and having me near by lets him know everything is OK. (I make SURE I do not get in the groomer's way, only help when asked, and IMMEDIATELY turn my back and ignore him, if he starts whining at me, looking for attention) Last, I don't want him in that stressful situation, with strange, often much larger, dogs coming in and out, and lots of noise, including some dogs who bark incessantly. I am there at our appointment time, and leave with him as soon as he's done.

I know some groomers will tell you that they work on several dogs at once. That's not a good excuse to me. I don't want my dog dried with a cage dryer, and that would be the only time a dog would need to be left and give the groomer time to work on another dog. 

Lots of people are not the least bit concerned about leaving their dog at the groomer. But for me, it's not an option. I see too many dogs stressed out and unhappy, the whole time they are waiting. Stress is damaging to a dog physically, and I'm not willing to expose my dog to any more stress than absolutely necessary.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

I live on Long Island and paid $55 for a sanitary trim, paws, nails, bath, dry and brush out. That is her price for a puppy. I think a full grown dog is $10 more.

I didn't want Colbie (or myself  )to have to deal with the stress of leaving her at the groomers with other dogs or have her cage dried so I chose to use a mobile groomer.
That way I know she isn't waiting in a crate and as soon as she is done I can take her.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyler has been kept in a short coat for 10+ years of his 16+ years of his life and, thus, every six weeks has gone to the groomer for the works. He gets a bath, his body is clipped, legs scissored, face and head trimmed, ears cleaned, sani, mani and pedi for $45 plus tip which Looks like a bargain compared to what some of you pay.

That being said, since his accident at the end of August, I don't want him standing on his leg for a long period of time and have decided that he will go back to a full coat with me doing the bathing and brushing because he will lie down for me. In fact, he had his first bath at home in over 10 years a couple of weeks ago. I thought he was going to be nervous with me doing it, but he was so relaxed that he even laid down in the sink while I was shampooing him. I thought the whole thing was going to be a project, but it went very smoothly. I had purchased an Oster large stand-up dryer 16 years ago when I did all the grooming of both Bailey and Tyler, dragged it out, dusted it off and had forgotten how awesome and fast drying it was. I see they still sell them, however, they are now $500 and I never would have spent that. I think it was probably around $200 at the time and worth every penny. We actually both had fun, or at least I did. lol


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I forget which grooming thread I pull this from but I thought it would be helpful for your first trip.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

BFrancs said:


> I forget which grooming thread I pull this from but I thought it would be helpful for your first trip.


Thanks everyone! That picture of the havanese looks beautiful. What a perfect cut! I will.definitely use that in the future. Thankyou!


----------

